# How to control Foxtail Barley in Timothy/Brome Grass Fields?



## HayGriff (Aug 29, 2010)

I have some Foxtail Barley that has blown into my Timothy/Brome/Orchard Grass/Clover grass hay fields. Every year it spreads a bit more. I used to just cut around the patches, but now it has expanded to the point where I need to kill it ......without killing the Timothy/Brome grass hay.

So far, I've tried Plateau ...............with great success on killing the Foxtail Barley...............but it also kills the Timothy.

Other discussions in this forum suggest using Prowl H2O as a pre-emergent for controlling Giant Foxtail, Yellow Foxtail, Bristly Foxtail, and Green Foxtail................but all of these varieties of Foxtail are Annual weeds.

Foxtail Barley is a Perennial ...................and Foxtail Barley is not listed on the Prowl H2O label.

Any suggestions?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

How big an area? Could you wick it?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd love to know how to get rid of it also without killing the other grass. I have a native meadow that has some on the one end. Every year it seems to spread. I've been thinking about hitting it with a strong dose of glyphosate and then notilling some other grasses.

I'd always wanted to try plateau but it is to tough on the other cool season grasses in the spring.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Up here foxtail barley usually only grows in areas of poor drainage, low nutrients, or saline. Is it possible there is a reason the other grasses aren’t competing with it? It seems if we fix the cause( soil/drainage issues) then the symptom ( foxtail barley) goes away. May be different in your area as the grass just turned green a few days ago here. Good luck????


----------



## HayGriff (Aug 29, 2010)

The problem is knowing where the patches are, before it "heads-out". The Foxtail Barley looks just like the Timothy/Brome while it's growing. I could wick it.................what product would you use for that?


----------



## HayGriff (Aug 29, 2010)

My Foxtail Barley problem started in a field next to a neighbor's field that is infested with Foxtail Barley, so I don't feel it is as much about the soil conditions. I believe it's a bit like thistle, when they dry out, drop off, blow around and then re-seed.


----------



## HayGriff (Aug 29, 2010)

I tried using Glyphosate one year..............it certainly killed the Foxtail Barley, but also killed everything else..............so it was just like starting over.

Plateau is a much better option, it kills the Foxtail Barley and unfortunately the Timothy, but it leaves everything else.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That’s why I mentioned wicking - you’d use glyphosate. Has to be taller than the good grasses obviously though.


----------



## HayGriff (Aug 29, 2010)

Maybe I should consider the Wicking option............at least I would know where the Foxtail Barley is .............before starting the Wicking.

With the Plateau option, it's a bit of a guessing game on where it has spread to this year, because I spray in the spring.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

It sounds like the Plateau is your best option to control the foxtail barley and just sacrifice the Timothy. At least you will then have a clean stand of your other grasses. Maybe you could drill some Timothy back into the stand after you get the foxtail barley controlled?

Hayden


----------

